# Yes !!!!!



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

WOOHOO FAELAN!!!

We need details.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Woo hooo!! Great job Faelan and Frank!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Good job! Was he at Colonial?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The details that I know 

It is miserably hot & humid. Severe t-storms warnings kept being called for the location of the test.

Faelan was #21 of 46 dogs entered and readily passed the land series. They needed to wait several hours between land & water for the Master dogs to finish up with the pond Junior was running in. The pond was a lily pad heaven in addition to those water weedy things and during the long mark apparently Faelan at one point turned around and saw Frank was still standing there so made the really smart choice to turn back towards his bird and retrieve it (50 more yards out I think?) - nobody could really see what he was thinking since it was raining and visibility was poor but he did get his bird and then went directly to the 2nd water mark.

Bets were though that if I had been the one standing on the bank, he may have chosen differently on that first water bird LOL But he got his ribbon, he is safely home and reveling in the air conditioning.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, Colonial was the test 



sterregold said:


> Good job! Was he at Colonial?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll tell you what though. yesterday was plain weird - besides the weather.

I have 3 dogs but
Towhee is on maternity leaves (had a great visit though)
Faelan was with Frank from Saturday night
Casey was off hiking with my brother, brother in law and their dogs

What do people do with no dogs <sheesh> I was kind of lost!

I was so happy to have the boys back last night!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Bets were though that if I had been the one standing on the bank, he may have chosen differently on that first water bird LOL But he got his ribbon, he is safely home and reveling in the air conditioning.


So Mr. Faelan knows that your not all that serious about field, but that it's important to Frank. LOL. Smart (Alec) Boy.
One more orange ribbon and the title is won. Congrats again.

How are Towhee and the pups doing?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - and Faelan has not (yet) learned that if the cap comes off Frank's head, Faelan's butt better get moving where he's been told !! 

We did spend some time discussing how many days Frank will need per week for SH and beyond - sounds doable  Faelan has no idea how exciting next year will be - UDX, PACH and more advanced hunt test work!!

The pups are doing really well - I felt brave enough to actually start stroking them yesterday after being assured they wouldn't startle or be scared since they can't even see me yet.




hollyk said:


> So Mr. Faelan knows that your not all that serious about field, but that it's important to Frank. LOL. Smart (Alec) Boy.
> One more orange ribbon and the title is won. Congrats again.
> 
> How are Towhee and the pups doing?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Whoohooo! Congratulations!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> LOL - and Faelan has not (yet) learned that if the cap comes off Frank's head, Faelan's butt better get moving where he's been told !!


:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:

Good job Faelan. I knew you could do it!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Congratulations! Gotta love those orange ribbons.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Looking good*

Results are up - its official :--happy::--happy::--happy:
to me its a big hairy deal  We have hit some obstacles along the way but he did it !!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

it IS a big deal!! Congratulations again!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

. . .


----------

